# Second baby - not as easy as the first!



## nsanywhere (May 15, 2010)

My sweet Towanda finally had her lamb! She was born this evening, around 6:30 pm. Baby is active and healthy, good suckling reflex, and just ADORABLE. I've got mama and baby in a small pen with food, water, hay, fresh bedding. 

But......

Towanda is not as natural a mother as my first ewe. She didn't try to lick the baby after birth - I had to put the baby in front of her. She did do some licking then, but there was not an instant bond.

After about 45 minutes there was head butting, and Towanda backing away every time the baby came close. I had to hold her so the baby could get the first milk.

I kept my distance and watched closely for about 3 hours (until pitch dark!), but went in to get the baby to nurse 4 times...it wasn't easy.

Now I'm a nervous wreck and don't plan on much sleep tonight. My last nurse attempt at 10:15 pm was the same - I had to told Towanda in place and put the baby's mouth on the nipple (she doesn't find it herself), but even then she doesn't stay latched on. At least Towanda has stopped fighting me so much now.

I got the baby to settle in the hay near Towanda's face (and nose) so I'm hoping a few hours of quiet time together might help the bonding. I'll be going back out every 2 hours tonight......

Tomorrow we're going to shear around the udder (long story as to why we couldn't before) and I'm hoping that will help a little, but if anyone has any advice to make the bonding/nursing go better, I'd appreciate it.

Also, how long do I try to make this work before throwing in the towel and bottle feeding?

My new baby!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 16, 2010)

She's very cute!!  This isn't all that uncommon in first time moms, especially since yours is only a yearling.  One thing you should do (if you haven't already) is to strip out each teat so you can make sure the waxy plug is removed.  If the plug is still there, the lamb might not be getting any colostrum.  If you still put the lamb on the teat and she's not nursing herself, you might want to milk the ewe into a syringe and make sure the lamb gets some colostrum.  

As long as the ewe isn't being down right aggressive in her head butting towards the lamb, I'd keep them together.  Sometimes it takes a bit to "click" for the ewe.  Don't feed the lamb any replacer right now.  You want her to be drinking only the ewe's milk.  The lamb will smell like the ewe then, and help the bond.  You don't want the lamb smelling foreign to the ewe. 

Good luck!  That's a cute little lamb!!


----------



## nsanywhere (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I did strip the teats and made sure there was milk. I've been able to get mama to stand still but still have to guide the baby to the teat, and even then its still a struggle to get her to latch on.

I've been at this every few hours and I'm sure that the baby is getting her colostrum. She's not crying or agitated so I'm going to assume we're on the right track.

Now realizing how lucky I got with the ease of my first one! 

a pic from this morning:


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 16, 2010)

From the picture it looks like the lamb's right eye might be weeping.  Is her bottom eyelid turned under?  That's called entropion and it causes the lashes to irritate the eye and tear up. Eventually it'll cause a little ulcer.  If that's what's happening you can pull the lid out to the proper position and sometimes it'll correct itself.  Sometimes you may need to stitch it.  

I can't tell if it's just the picture or what.


----------



## nsanywhere (May 16, 2010)

I was wondering about that - will go check it right now.

As for the rest, I think I spoke too soon. I'm having problems. Help?!?!

The mother is completely uninterested in the baby. She will only let the lamb nurse if I hold mama in place, but still struggles to get away.

The baby is having a hard time finding the teats, even when I hold it right to her little mouth. Suckling is strong, but she's not latching on and also not getting right up under the mom. I have to hold her up to the teat. There is absolutely no nursing without my assistance, and they don't even sit next to each other - no more licking, etc.

Another issue - mama STILL hasn't passed the placenta. Birth was at 6:40 pm yesterday. There is gooey stuff coming out and she is a mess on the backside. The flies are buzzing around and she is clearly agitated. I also just noticed some white stuff in mama's eyes.

UGH. What do I do?? I can't get a vet out here until tomorrow at the earliest.

Can I wash off the mom? Do I need to try to pull out the placenta? 

And what do I do about the baby? Just pack it in and start bottle feeding? I could try to milk the mom a little, but this is proving harder by the minute.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 16, 2010)

I would start bottle feeding the baby.

The placenta needs to come out now. I'm guessing you don't have any oxytocin or lutalyse? You do need to get the placenta out. You also need to make sure it is detached because you don't want to pull out her uterus. I would also start her on antibiotics.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 16, 2010)

Well, it's up to you, but I personally don't think I"d bottle the baby quite yet (I mean start her on replacer).  I'd still halter the mom and hold her still to let the baby nurse.  How does the baby act?  Does she stand all hunched and pitiful looking or is does she seem active?  If you tie the ewe and hold her still, will the lamb attempt to nurse on it's own?  You can always try to sprinkle a little grain on the lamb's back and see if the ewe licks it off...that could help stimulate some bonding.  Does the ewe react at all if the lamb cries?  

As far as the placenta, is there actual tissue hanging out of her vulva, or is it just discharge?  Is there any way she could have passed it when you weren't around?  It's normal for there to be discharge for a while after lambing.  Like ksalvagno said, oxytocin would help.  If you don't have any on hand, try massaging her udder really well.  That should stimulate oxytocin for milk let down and might help with the contractions. Though it's been 24 hrs since she lambed so her cervix might be closing too much for it to pass.  I'd definitely call a vet and see if you can at least get one to call you back to get a dosage for antibiotics.  Definitely don't pull the placenta.


----------



## nsanywhere (May 16, 2010)

At the end of day one, things are looking up. I bartered chickens for sheep shearing and got some of the yucky old fur off poor little Towanda. She will need to be tidied up, but at least the back end and around the udder are in much better shape. By this evening, little lamb was able to find dinner on her own (horray!) and Towanda is
feeling much better.

I'm still cornering mama and letting the lamb nurse. I also milked a little this afternoon and fed that out of a bottle, but the baby doesn't latch on as well to the bottle nipples.

The placenta tissue is hanging out and smells nasty - my totally inexperienced gut says antibiotics would be good. Oxytocin is the stuff to ask for? She was straining a bit this evening and I'm hoping it will come out soon. I won't tug on a thing.

Little lamb is active and chatty, but mom is still generally disinterested and doesn't respond when the baby cries. I'm hoping this will change when the placenta is passed.

Baby's eyes are still weepy and a touch cloudy. I checked for tucked in eye lashes, but I can't tell - I think there is a little swelling. Will check with the vet tomorrow. I'm getting the full experience on this little one!

Here's a cute video of my baby:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-EqKY_xkMQ


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 17, 2010)

nsanywhere said:
			
		

> At the end of day one, things are looking up. I bartered chickens for sheep shearing and got some of the yucky old fur off poor little Towanda. She will need to be tidied up, but at least the back end and around the udder are in much better shape. By this evening, little lamb was able to find dinner on her own (horray!) and Towanda is
> feeling much better.
> 
> I'm still cornering mama and letting the lamb nurse. I also milked a little this afternoon and fed that out of a bottle, but the baby doesn't latch on as well to the bottle nipples.
> ...


Oh my goodness!     She's the cutest thing!!!!  I love her 3 white feet and her white tipped tail!  

Oxytocin isn't an antibiotic, it causes contractions and milk let-down.  Just call the vet and tell them the situation and they'll tell you what you need.  Hopefully when the ewe cleans and is feeling better she'll realize what her duties are as a mom.


----------

